
A Lot of People Are Saying - smacktoward
http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2019/04/a-lot-of-people-are-saying
======
Chazprime
If you haven't had a chance to watch this documentary, it's worth a look. It's
like a Christopher Guest movie, minus the actors.

